# No more off-lead walks????



## scol987

Pepper has been walked off-lead ever since her first walk (she's now 7 months) - she's always stayed close, we go to puppy classes and I practice recall all of the time (she is one of the best in class at recall)
However last few walks - nightmare!
She saw some rabbits and she was like lightening after them, all of my calling and treats were a waste of time. She did come back eventually after nearly running in the road! 
Next walk, she crossed through a fence and started chasing horses who tried to kick her, again eventually she came back, then she went for ducks in a pond and dived straight in, then she got stuck in some brambles chasing something else.
This morning I kept her on lead until I got to a safe place when she spotted a squirrel and she leapt through a gate into someone's garden. I lost her for what seemed an eternity but was probably only 10 minutes. 
Help! Our walks used to be bliss!


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Jayded

oh man. I hope she settles down


----------



## wellerfeller

Ah bless she s at her teenage 'know-it-all' stage. They all do it. I'm afraid it's back to basics, lots of recall and treating and perhaps buy a long training line? Let her trail it around as if she is loose but it gives you something to jump on if she gets out of your immediate area.
Don't worry, you just need to reinforce the recall, she will grow up a little and normal service will be resumed.


----------



## Marzi

It is a phase.
There will be a point before which she will respond to you, but if she gets further than that point she'll go deaf to you. If you can find an enclosed area to practice your recalls that is safest, if not use a long line - really important to keep her safe.
Make your walks fun - take a squeaky toy, tugga and lots of treats. Do some basic training while you are out and really encourage her to keep looking to you for fun and good stuff. 
Don't give up - it will work out with a Bit of effort now.


----------



## Sue T

We have the same issues with our pup at almost 8 months old. We let her off in a secure area at the moment until (hopefully)! she matures, and we are working on recall. You are not alone.


----------



## DB1

Poor you, luckily our local park is pretty enclosed but I did keep Dudley on a long line for a couple of months, he is still not perfect and would chase rabbits, squirrels, cats etc. In fact there are still lots of places where i wouldn't let him off lead because of that. I had a 50ft training line (less than £10 from e-bay), I called him back to me often and he rarely got to the end of the line anyway and could still have a good run, I did let him off lead if he was playing with another dog or you end up in a big tangle. Good luck.


----------



## Lozzie

We had this too with Willow. We struggled with getting it back for months and then went to see a gun dog trainer. His techniques aren't for everyone and I don't really like it but it has worked. We went back to a long line (a cheap piece of cord) which we can cut shorter over time as she gets better so that we know it's shorter but she doesn't. The main thing he taight us which I don't like is that when you say "come here" or whatever your recall command is, if they don't come straight away you grab the cord and pull them to you- his version is give them a good telling off, words like "I told you come here" in an angry voice. Willow's personality is such that she really responds to this. She doesn't act as though she has been told off- tail is held high and wagging with ears in the normal position whilst she's being told off, then you give them the chance to do it properly- immediately following on from the telling off and then lots of praise.

Normally I'm totally against chasing and telling off for commands like recall (I know that it can make the dog think that it's a game if you chase, and telling off can teach them that it's a bad thing to come back) but this has been a lifesaver for Willow she will even walk to heel off lead (well, on the cord which she thinks is off lead) with the OH (it's the OH who has now taken over the training because I wouldn't tell Willow off, as an aside, she wont come back to me or work for me like she does him).

So anyway, rambling on now! Go for which ever technique works for you and your dog and stick with it- consistancy is the best thing for your dog. Good luck!


----------



## colpa110

Interesting stuff Lozzie. Betty has always been brilliant off lead...until recently. Every time she get sight or scent of something she is off and impossible to get back. I have notice however if I call her back in a more angry voice she responds better....


----------



## Smallears

Yes been having exactly the same problems. I've just been taking to quieter places and keeping my eyes open and trying to make sure I see trouble before he does. Take fankfurters and before he sees whats comin call with treat get him to sit and treat then when danger has gone let him off again. It's getting better!!! Slowly


----------



## Jedicrazy

It's definitely an age thing. Obi did it and my response was to use a long line and back to basics training. Roo at 10 months is just starting to test the boundaries but fortunately she is responding to frankfurters or cooked chicken at the moment....


----------



## Toffin

After six months of off lead bliss, just started to have a few problems with recall in the past couple of days - definitely an age thing. It's more a truculence then begrudgingly giving in to the inevitable. She looks at me, carries on sniffing, looks again then runs round in an arc to come back rather than straight to me - it's her little act of rebellion. I have to stop myself laughing.

And this morning she came back on command instead of running to another dog, but as soon as I'd given her a treat she dashed off into the distance to play with him - she would never have done that before.

Thanks for all the hints and tips - will go back to basic training on a 50' lead.

Toffin
x


----------



## Jayne Hall

Woody has been great off the lead , always comes back when called ,but at our local park the recent dry weather as made the remains of last years bonfire very dusty just idea for poo dog to roll in .When he had only been to the groomers last week , it's back on the lead after double shower yesterday !


----------



## Marzi

Been thinking about this whole not coming back thing and how to encourage our poos to be better...
so - 
1. Be unpredictable when on your walk - if your dog shoots off ahead of you, turn around or head off in a different direction, don't call your dog just go - it is their job to keep an eye on you and stay close to you.
2. Don't nag your dog - if it is safe for them to be off lead and they are having a wonderful time doing doggy stuff, let them - but do not stand around waiting for them - walk with purpose - it is their job to keep an eye on you and stay close to you.
3. Be interesting - interact with your dog while on a walk - take a toy - run around (use your children for this if you have them!) - do training. A short sit stay, recall, little bit of off lead heal work. If you are wandering along texting or listening to music or just enjoying a bit of me time the dog will not be bothered about being with you.. Work on your relationship.
4. Plan to walk with others sometimes - preferably with someone who has an obedient greedy dog. Lavish praise and treats when the dogs come when called.
5. Walk in different places - familiar walks become like an extension of your dogs territory - they feel safe and are happy to take charge, so not looking to you as their leader.
6. No point calling your dog when they are running away from you and completely focused on whatever has caught their attention.... it is too late! Watch for when your dog slows down, flicks a glance back at you - they might hear you when you call at that point...
Every time you call your dog and it does not come back you are teaching it to ignore your recall command. If your dog has learnt to ignore your voice retrain with a whistle...

Walks are such fun!


----------



## colpa110

Marzi said:


> Been thinking about this whole not coming back thing and how to encourage our poos to be better...
> so -
> 1. Be unpredictable when on your walk - if your dog shoots off ahead of you, turn around or head off in a different direction, don't call your dog just go - it is their job to keep an eye on you and stay close to you.
> 2. Don't nag your dog - if it is safe for them to be off lead and they are having a wonderful time doing doggy stuff, let them - but do not stand around waiting for them - walk with purpose - it is their job to keep an eye on you and stay close to you.
> 3. Be interesting - interact with your dog while on a walk - take a toy - run around (use your children for this if you have them!) - do training. A short sit stay, recall, little bit of off lead heal work. If you are wandering along texting or listening to music or just enjoying a bit of me time the dog will not be bothered about being with you.. Work on your relationship.
> 4. Plan to walk with others sometimes - preferably with someone who has an obedient greedy dog. Lavish praise and treats when the dogs come when called.
> 5. Walk in different places - familiar walks become like an extension of your dogs territory - they feel safe and are happy to take charge, so not looking to you as their leader.
> 6. No point calling your dog when they are running away from you and completely focused on whatever has caught their attention.... it is too late! Watch for when your dog slows down, flicks a glance back at you - they might hear you when you call at that point...
> Every time you call your dog and it does not come back you are teaching it to ignore your recall command. If your dog has learnt to ignore your voice retrain with a whistle...
> 
> Walks are such fun!



Such brilliant advice Marzi - I can relate to a number of things you have highlighted.

You are a fab member of this forum


----------



## dmgalley

colpa110 said:


> Such brilliant advice Marzi - I can relate to a number of things you have highlighted.
> 
> You are a fab member of this forum


I agree!! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scol987

Such great advice and tips from you all, such a great help thankyou!
X


----------



## Mary-Alice

scol987 said:


> Pepper has been walked off-lead ever since her first walk (she's now 7 months) - she's always stayed close, we go to puppy classes and I practice recall all of the time (she is one of the best in class at recall)
> However last few walks - nightmare!
> She saw some rabbits and she was like lightening after them, all of my calling and treats were a waste of time. She did come back eventually after nearly running in the road!
> Next walk, she crossed through a fence and started chasing horses who tried to kick her, again eventually she came back, then she went for ducks in a pond and dived straight in, then she got stuck in some brambles chasing something else.
> This morning I kept her on lead until I got to a safe place when she spotted a squirrel and she leapt through a gate into someone's garden. I lost her for what seemed an eternity but was probably only 10 minutes.
> Help! Our walks used to be bliss!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


My Bella is also 7 months and becoming less attentive during her walks. It has helped to take along better treats and I have baked her favourite cakes (liver or sardine+stilton). She doesn't go far when I carry these along!


----------



## Sezra

Hopefully it will just be the phase that they all go throughb at this age, follow everyone's fab advice and it should be fine! 

My Daisy is very hard work and I my plan for the spring is to enrol in some serious training for her. In the house she is completely focussed on me but outside she turns into Daisy the mad/deaf sniffer dog! 

Good luck with the training and let us know how you get on.


----------



## tessybear

Mine are very obedient at home but if they get a sniff of a fox or a rabbit on a walk they can become deaf! Liver treats I have made myself in my pocket do the trick. They are just small pieces of fried chicken livers that I have frozen but they defrost quickly in my pocket and they can smell them a mile off! They always come to me for them (and every other dog can smell them too! )


----------



## DB1

I've always said if I could keep a small playful dog in my pocket as a reward for Dudley when he comes back i would have no problems, as he see's playing with another dog as more rewarding than any amount of treats or 'human' games!!
however he is pretty good these days, i have pretty much done the things that Marzi suggests. Having said that I rarely let him off lead in unfamiliar places, as he might still chase another dog if it ran off, but in our local park it is very rewarding now when he is the first to come back from group doggy play sessions, more than once I have had to help another owner catch their dog by calling Dudley over for a treat and the other dog has followed.
Ok re-reading this it sounds as if I am contradicting myself! Dudley will still run after any dog to say hello but after a quick play will come back to me.


----------



## Chintzy

Hi, I totally sympathise. We've been there and then some. I found this book incredibly helpful. It's easy to understand and totally makes sense. At 5 months Apple was running the show on a walk, chssing everything in sight. Part of it is my fault, i chose a cockapoo with field trial champs in DNA so why was i so surprised. She was only doing what came naturally. if i wasnt up for hunting then she was going to do it for me! I wasn't giving her any direction. Do you recall your dog turning round regularly to look at you?

After lots of advice, some gun dog training and reading The Pet Gundog by Lez Graham we are back in control. We had to get tough!!!! It took 7 months of training and we will not be able to switch off on a walk for a long time. Small price to pay though as there's nothing like the fear/anger of a naughty dog chasing sheep, rabbits, pheasants, deer etc. Apple (f1b working) now isn't allowed more than 10m away. If she puts her nose down with purpose she's called back before she locks on. Is obsessed with a toy we take with us on every walk. That was the key if I'm honest. She carries the toy in her mouth and somehow in her brain it switches off the prey instinct!

I thought gun dog training was all about shooting and field trials but now I understand it's essential to keep some dogs (any mix of spaniel, Labrador, poodle, pointer etc) under control. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## colpa110

More good advice...again I can relate to this with Betty. She is really good on walks until she gets the scent of anything....


----------



## Sezra

Thanks Chintzy, that sounds so like Daisy, I think I am going to seriously look into gun dog training methods for Daisy as she is nose to the ground constantly.

Would you reccomend the book that you used?


----------



## Chintzy

Yes definitely recommend book. It's more about pet training than actual field trialling. I just found myself reading it and pennies were dropping in my head. It was easy to understand and not patronising. It was when she said "if yiu are reading this and you have a 9 month old gun dog breed (cockapoos included) then you have probably all but lost control on a walk". struck such a cord! i We tried all the techniques and they have worked. I would say that they aren't overnight answers but slowly over several months the tide has turned. She still wants to say hello to every person on a walk, regardless is they reciprocate but that I can take. She still looks at birds and deer with interest LOL! but stops to think. However took her out for a run, off lead across fields and somehow she knew that I wasn't paying so much attention!!! Give her an inch........


----------



## colpa110

I let Betty carry a tennis ball walk for our two hour walk in the woods yesterday. I have to say I did seem to keep her from putting her nose to ground but early days!!


----------



## DB1

Just ordered The Pet Gundog book, it is cheaper if you go to www.thepetgundog.co.uk and order it from them than it is on e-bay or amazon.


----------



## susanb

I ordered it the other day and mine arrived at lunchtime. Have not had time to read it yet.....but it looks interesting.....hopefully it is not all just too late for us and I can get Gisgo to be a nice walker who comes back when called!!!


----------



## sarah----jane

Anyone any tips on starting off the lead walks? Chester will be 1 year next month and I'd love to let him off but have been put off a few months back by him trying to chase horses. He seems to go into his own world and does not even acknowledge us calling him even when he is just in the garden!
If he escapes in the front garden we have to pretend we are going in the car to get him to come!


----------



## Sue T

Hello. I have an Acme 210.5 whistle (From the internet) for about £7, and blow it three times in quick succession and give a treat when pup comes, or it could be used to call in for food-time. (The reward is actually anything which your dog associates as being very pleasurable). This particular whistle is tuned to a spaniel's hearing. It has to be tried in the home environment first to be sure your pup's recall is sound. It was recommended to me on my puppy training classes. Hope you find this helpful.


----------



## DB1

The whistles have been a great help for a lot of people, I find however that Dudley will ignore the whistle as well if he is running over to a dog or chasing something, comes back to it brilliantly when there are no distractions but then he comes back when I call him ok then as well. I still have one with me though as the sound travels much better than my voice (or natural whistle) and if he goes too far it helps him find me again.


----------



## tessybear

In my local park I hear lots of people whistling and it makes me laugh as I have never seen a dog respond to one yet! 
Fried chicken livers (frozen) in my pocket work a treat with mine. They will always come back for one.


----------



## Kt77

Bertie had started to do this. I have 'just for recall' treats. When I let him off the lead I make him sit first give him his treat so he knows what's on offer. The only other thing that helps is calling him and when (if!) he turns and looks I run in the opposite direction and 9 times out of 10 he will follow. However twice he has gone so far he goes deaf I think! Or I like to call it 'selective hearing'


----------

